# Stress Echocardiogram



## leigh (Dec 29, 2007)

Please advise on coding Stress Echocardiograms in our office.  These are interpreted and supervised by our physicians.  We code 93015 and 93350.  Do we charge the Dobutamine injected during the stress?

Thank you for you help.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

I just read an article stating that if the Dobutamine is injected to initiate the stress, then "yes", it is coded for.  The article states that HCPCS code J1250 is used (make sure you bill for the appropriate # of units used).  Here's the link to that article -

http://www.memag.com/memag/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=154647

Also, I did look up your codes on CCI and didn't see any edits so you should be fine without a modifier.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kaydlady (Jul 28, 2008)

Now, i code them on the physicians side and i use 93018 and the 93016 for the attestation that the physician was there and available. (It has to be documented on the report.)


----------

